# [SOLVED] Red Alert 3 (uprising)



## Brispir (Jul 6, 2009)

Okay, I"m not sure how to explain this problem, but here goes. 

I have a PC running Windows 7, and it ran Red Alert 3 perfectly fine for a few months. Friday, I installed the expansion, Uprising. After installing Uprising, the problem started. 

What happens is, when playing Red Alert 3 or Uprising (either one), I can play for a few minutes then suddenly the game starts running incredibly slow, as if it can't process fast enough. I can quit, then come back to the game, and I'll have a few more minutes to play then it slows down considerably.

I tried to uninstall Red Alert 3 and Uprising, then re-install only Red Alert 3, and the problem continues. I know it has something to do with installing Uprising on my PC, but I can't seem to remove whatever has changed on my pc. I know my pc can run Red Alert 3 cause it did so perfectly the past few months. 

I read the sticky threads, and did all the things listed (though I couldn't seem to find the drivers for my graphics card)

Basically all I am asking is how do I get things to the way they were before I installed uprising?

Dxdiag is attached to this post. Let me know if anything else is needed. Thanks in advance to anyone that responds.

Specs: 

Windows: Microsoft Windows 7 6.1.7600 
Internet Explorer: 8.0.7600.16385
Memory (RAM): 5888 MB
CPU Info: AMD Athlon(tm) II X4 620 Processor
CPU Speed: 2591.9 MHz
Sound card: Speakers (Realtek High Definiti
Display Adapters: NVIDIA GeForce 9100 | NVIDIA GeForce 9100 | RDPDD Chained DD | RDP Encoder Mirror Driver | RDP Reflector Display Driver
Monitors: 1
Screen Resolution: 1280 X 1024 - 32 bit
Network: Network Present
Network Adapters: NVIDIA nForce 10/100 Mbps Ethernet
CD / DVD Drives: E: hp DVD A DH16AAL
COM Ports: COM3
LPT Ports: NOT Present
Mouse: 3 Button Wheel Mouse Present
Hard Disks: C: 584.1GB | D: 12.0GB
Hard Disks - Free: C: 464.1GB | D: 2.2GB
USB Controllers: 4 host controllers.
Firewire (1394): 1 host controllers.
PCMCIA (Laptops): Not Installed
Manufacturer: American Megatrends Inc.
Product Make: NY545AA-ABA p6210y
AC Power Status: OnLine
BIOS Info: 
Time Zone: Eastern Standard Time
Battery: No Battery
Motherboard: PEGATRON CORPORATION VIOLET
Modem: Not detected
: 


DXdiag


```
------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 3/8/2010, 20:31:36
       Machine name: BRISPIR-PC
   Operating System: Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit (6.1, Build 7600) (7600.win7_rtm.090713-1255)
           Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: HP-Pavilion
       System Model: NY545AA-ABA p6210y
               BIOS: BIOS Date: 09/08/09 15:16:20 Ver: 5.18
          Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) II X4 620 Processor (4 CPUs), ~2.6GHz
             Memory: 6144MB RAM
Available OS Memory: 5888MB RAM
          Page File: 1468MB used, 10304MB available
        Windows Dir: C:\Windows
    DirectX Version: DirectX 11
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
   User DPI Setting: 96 DPI (100 percent)
 System DPI Setting: 96 DPI (100 percent)
    DWM DPI Scaling: Disabled
     DxDiag Version: 6.01.7600.16385 64bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
      Display Tab 1: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 2: No problems found.
          Input Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D:    0/4 (retail)
DirectDraw:  0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (retail)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (retail)
DirectPlay:  0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow:  0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
          Card name: NVIDIA GeForce 9100  
       Manufacturer: NVIDIA
          Chip type: GeForce 9100
           DAC type: Integrated RAMDAC
         Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0847&SUBSYS_2A81103C&REV_A2
     Display Memory: 2927 MB
   Dedicated Memory: 239 MB
      Shared Memory: 2687 MB
       Current Mode: 1280 x 1024 (32 bit) (60Hz)
       Monitor Name: Generic PnP Monitor
      Monitor Model: H170L
         Monitor Id: EPIE171
        Native Mode: 1280 x 1024(p) (60.020Hz)
        Output Type: HD15
        Driver Name: nvd3dumx.dll,nvwgf2umx.dll,nvwgf2umx.dll,nvd3dum,nvwgf2um,nvwgf2um
Driver File Version: 8.15.0011.8640 (English)
     Driver Version: 8.15.11.8640
        DDI Version: 10
       Driver Model: WDDM 1.1
  Driver Attributes: Final Retail
   Driver Date/Size: 7/18/2009 04:41:00, 9490944 bytes
        WHQL Logo'd: Yes
    WHQL Date Stamp: 
  Device Identifier: {D7B71E3E-4B07-11CF-4C52-8A0A02C2C535}
          Vendor ID: 0x10DE
          Device ID: 0x0847
          SubSys ID: 0x2A81103C
        Revision ID: 0x00A2
 Driver Strong Name: oem3.inf:NVIDIA_SetA_Devices.NTamd64.6.1:Section003:8.15.11.8640:pci\ven_10de&dev_0847&subsys_2a81103c
     Rank Of Driver: 00E60001
        Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_A ModeMPEG2_C ModeVC1_C ModeWMV9_C 
   Deinterlace Caps: {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                     {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                     {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                     {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                     {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                     {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                     {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                     {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                     {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
       D3D9 Overlay: Supported
            DXVA-HD: Supported
       DDraw Status: Enabled
         D3D Status: Enabled
         AGP Status: Enabled

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
            Description: Speakers (Realtek High Definition Audio)
 Default Sound Playback: Yes
 Default Voice Playback: Yes
            Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_103C2A81&REV_1002
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 100
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: RTKVHD64.sys
         Driver Version: 6.00.0001.5882 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: Yes
          Date and Size: 6/26/2009 11:52:00, 1790752 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
         HW Accel Level: Basic
              Cap Flags: 0xF1F
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

            Description: Realtek Digital Output (Realtek High Definition Audio)
 Default Sound Playback: No
 Default Voice Playback: No
            Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_103C2A81&REV_1002
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 100
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: RTKVHD64.sys
         Driver Version: 6.00.0001.5882 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: Yes
          Date and Size: 6/26/2009 11:52:00, 1790752 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
         HW Accel Level: Basic
              Cap Flags: 0xF1F
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
      Device Name: Mouse
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Keyboard
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: HP USB Multimedia Keyboard
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x04F2, 0x0841
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: HP USB Multimedia Keyboard
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x04F2, 0x0841
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: HP USB Multimedia Keyboard
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x04F2, 0x0841
        FF Driver: n/a

Poll w/ Interrupt: No

-----------
USB Devices
-----------
+ USB Root Hub
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x10DE, 0x077D
| Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub
| Service: usbhub
| Driver: usbhub.sys, 10/23/2009 23:28:24, 343040 bytes
| Driver: usbd.sys, 7/13/2009 19:06:23, 7936 bytes

----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------

------------
PS/2 Devices
------------
+ HID Keyboard Device
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x04F2, 0x0841
| Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_keyboard
| Service: kbdhid
| Driver: kbdhid.sys, 7/13/2009 19:00:20, 33280 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 7/13/2009 20:48:04, 50768 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_kbd
| Upper Filters: kbdclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 7/13/2009 18:19:57, 105472 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 7/13/2009 20:48:04, 50768 bytes
| 
+ HID-compliant mouse
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x093A, 0x2510
| Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_mouse
| Service: mouhid
| Driver: mouhid.sys, 7/13/2009 19:00:20, 31232 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 7/13/2009 20:48:27, 49216 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Mouse Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_mou
| Upper Filters: mouclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 7/13/2009 20:45:55, 62544 bytes
| Driver: sermouse.sys, 7/13/2009 19:00:20, 26624 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 7/13/2009 20:48:27, 49216 bytes

------------------------
Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
------------------------
      Drive: C:
 Free Space: 475.4 GB
Total Space: 598.1 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: WDC WD64 00AAKS-65A7B SCSI Disk Device

      Drive: D:
 Free Space: 2.2 GB
Total Space: 12.3 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: WDC WD64 00AAKS-65A7B SCSI Disk Device

      Drive: E:
      Model: hp DVD A  DH16AAL SCSI CdRom Device
     Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 18:19:54, 147456 bytes

--------------
System Devices
--------------
     Name: LSI 1394 OHCI Compliant Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_11C1&DEV_5811&SUBSYS_2A81103C&REV_70\4&1A4B4BF9&0&2840
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\1394ohci.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 19:07:13, 227840 bytes

     Name: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_077A&SUBSYS_2A81103C&REV_A1\3&267A616A&0&A0
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 20:45:45, 183872 bytes

     Name: PCI standard RAM Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0754&SUBSYS_2A81103C&REV_A2\3&267A616A&0&00
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1202&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&C2
   Driver: n/a

     Name: LSI PCI-SV92EX Soft Modem
Device ID: PCI\VEN_11C1&DEV_0630&SUBSYS_063011C1&REV_01\4&2D1C7976&0&0098
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\agrsm64.sys, 2.02.0096.0000 (English), 7/9/2009 05:38:42, 1208320 bytes
   Driver: C:\Program Files\LSI SoftModem\agr64svc.exe, 1.00.0000.0010 (English), 3/27/2009 13:10:16, 16896 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\agrsmdel.exe, 2.07.0005.0000 (English), 6/9/2009 08:28:36, 64000 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\agrdel64.exe, 2.07.0005.0000 (English), 6/9/2009 08:34:50, 42496 bytes
   Driver: C:\Program Files\LSI SoftModem\agrsmdel.ico, 5/27/2009 11:17:46, 41812 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\agrsco64.dll, 1.00.0000.0008 (English), 3/27/2009 13:12:46, 14848 bytes

     Name: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_077A&SUBSYS_2A81103C&REV_A1\3&267A616A&0&98
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 20:45:45, 183872 bytes

     Name: NVIDIA nForce System Management Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0753&SUBSYS_2A81103C&REV_A2\3&267A616A&0&0B
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\nvsmu.sys, 5.10.2600.0167 (English), 4/24/2009 22:07:36, 28704 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\NVCOSMU.DLL, 1.04.0006.0041 (English), 4/24/2009 17:43:50, 159232 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvusmu.exe, 1.03.0025.0003 (English), 4/24/2009 17:43:46, 506400 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvsmu.nvu, 4/24/2009 17:41:50, 1383 bytes

     Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1201&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&C1
   Driver: n/a

     Name: NVIDIA nForce Serial ATA Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0AD4&SUBSYS_2A81103C&REV_A2\3&267A616A&0&48
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0778&SUBSYS_2A81103C&REV_A1\3&267A616A&0&80
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 20:45:45, 183872 bytes

     Name: NVIDIA nForce PCI System Management
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0752&SUBSYS_2A81103C&REV_A1\3&267A616A&0&09
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1200&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&C0
   Driver: n/a

     Name: NVIDIA GeForce 9100  
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0847&SUBSYS_2A81103C&REV_A2\4&191777ED&0&0058
   Driver: C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\nvht.inf_amd64_neutral_a0a4850f9ca7c669\NvCplSetupInt.exe, 14.00.0000.0162 (English), 7/18/2009 04:41:00, 40147085 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\nvBridge.kmd, 8.15.0011.8640 (English), 7/18/2009 04:41:00, 11168 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\nvlddmkm.sys, 8.15.0011.8640 (English), 7/18/2009 04:41:00, 11531936 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\dpinst.exe, 2.01.0000.0000 (English), 7/18/2009 04:41:00, 930272 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvapi64.dll, 8.15.0011.8640 (English), 7/18/2009 04:41:00, 1229312 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvcuda.dll, 8.15.0011.8640 (English), 7/18/2009 04:41:00, 2304000 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvcuvid.dll, 8.15.0011.8640 (English), 7/18/2009 04:41:00, 733728 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvd3dumx.dll, 8.15.0011.8640 (English), 7/18/2009 04:41:00, 9490944 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvdecodemft.dll, 8.15.0011.8640 (English), 7/18/2009 04:41:00, 322080 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvdisp.nvu, 7/18/2009 04:41:00, 10155 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvoglv64.dll, 8.15.0011.8640 (English), 7/18/2009 04:41:00, 14299648 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvudisp.exe, 1.05.0033.0011 (English), 7/18/2009 04:41:00, 539680 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvwgf2umx.dll, 8.15.0011.8640 (English), 7/18/2009 04:41:00, 4364288 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWow64\nvapi.dll, 8.15.0011.8640 (English), 7/18/2009 04:41:00, 991744 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWow64\nvcuda.dll, 8.15.0011.8640 (English), 7/18/2009 04:41:00, 1705984 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWow64\nvcuvenc.dll, 8.15.0011.8640 (English), 7/18/2009 04:41:00, 1317408 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWow64\nvcuvid.dll, 8.15.0011.8640 (English), 7/18/2009 04:41:00, 678432 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWow64\nvd3dum.dll, 8.15.0011.8640 (English), 7/18/2009 04:41:00, 7627776 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWow64\nvdecodemft.dll, 8.15.0011.8640 (English), 7/18/2009 04:41:00, 256544 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWow64\nvencodemft.dll, 8.15.0011.8640 (English), 7/18/2009 04:41:00, 1530400 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWow64\nvoglv32.dll, 8.15.0011.8640 (English), 7/18/2009 04:41:00, 10387456 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWow64\nvwgf2um.dll, 8.15.0011.8640 (English), 7/18/2009 04:41:00, 3156480 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvcod.dll, 1.05.0007.0052 (English), 7/18/2009 04:41:00, 167936 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvcod157.dll, 1.05.0007.0052 (English), 7/18/2009 04:41:00, 167936 bytes

     Name: High Definition Audio Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0774&SUBSYS_2A81103C&REV_A1\3&267A616A&0&38
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\hdaudbus.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 19:06:13, 122368 bytes

     Name: PCI standard RAM Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0751&SUBSYS_2A81103C&REV_A1\3&267A616A&0&0A
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_077E&SUBSYS_2A81103C&REV_A1\3&267A616A&0&21
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 6.01.7600.16445 (English), 10/23/2009 23:27:33, 51712 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 19:06:31, 324608 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.01.7600.16445 (English), 10/23/2009 23:28:24, 343040 bytes

     Name: NVIDIA nForce 10/100 Mbps Ethernet 
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0760&SUBSYS_2A81103C&REV_A2\3&267A616A&0&50
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0569&SUBSYS_2A81103C&REV_A1\3&267A616A&0&58
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 20:45:45, 183872 bytes

     Name: Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_077D&SUBSYS_2A81103C&REV_A1\3&267A616A&0&20
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbohci.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 19:06:30, 25600 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 19:06:31, 324608 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.01.7600.16445 (English), 10/23/2009 23:28:24, 343040 bytes

     Name: PCI standard ISA bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_075C&SUBSYS_2A81103C&REV_A2\3&267A616A&0&08
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\msisadrv.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 20:48:27, 15424 bytes

     Name: PCI standard RAM Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0568&SUBSYS_2A81103C&REV_A1\3&267A616A&0&0C
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_077C&SUBSYS_2A81103C&REV_A1\3&267A616A&0&11
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 6.01.7600.16445 (English), 10/23/2009 23:27:33, 51712 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 19:06:31, 324608 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.01.7600.16445 (English), 10/23/2009 23:28:24, 343040 bytes

     Name: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_075B&SUBSYS_2A81103C&REV_A1\3&267A616A&0&90
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 20:45:45, 183872 bytes

     Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1204&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&C4
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_077B&SUBSYS_2A81103C&REV_A1\3&267A616A&0&10
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbohci.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 19:06:30, 25600 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 19:06:31, 324608 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.01.7600.16445 (English), 10/23/2009 23:28:24, 343040 bytes

     Name: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_075A&SUBSYS_2A81103C&REV_A1\3&267A616A&0&40
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 20:45:45, 183872 bytes

     Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1203&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&C3
   Driver: n/a

------------------
DirectShow Filters
------------------

DirectShow Filters:
WMAudio Decoder DMO,0x00800800,1,1,WMADMOD.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
WMAPro over S/PDIF DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMADMOD.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
WMSpeech Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMSPDMOD.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
MP3 Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,mp3dmod.dll,6.01.7600.16385
Mpeg4s Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,mp4sdecd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
WMV Screen decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvsdecd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
WMVideo Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,wmvdecod.dll,6.01.7600.16385
Mpeg43 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,mp43decd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
Mpeg4 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,mpg4decd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
DV Muxer,0x00400000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Color Space Converter,0x00400001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
WM ASF Reader,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,12.00.7600.16385
Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmpsrcwp.dll,12.00.7600.16385
AVI Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
VGA 16 Color Ditherer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
SBE2MediaTypeProfile,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft DTV-DVD Video Decoder,0x005fffff,2,4,msmpeg2vdec.dll,6.01.7140.0000
AC3 Parser Filter,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.7600.16385
StreamBufferSink,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft TV Captions Decoder,0x00200001,1,0,MSTVCapn.dll,6.01.7600.16385
MJPEG Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
CBVA DMO wrapper filter,0x00200000,1,1,cbva.dll,6.01.7600.16385
MPEG-I Stream Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
SAMI (CC) Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.7600.16385
MPEG-2 Splitter,0x005fffff,1,0,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.7600.16385
Closed Captions Analysis Filter,0x00200000,2,5,cca.dll,6.06.7600.16385
SBE2FileScan,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft MPEG-2 Video Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,6.01.7600.16385
Internal Script Command Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
MPEG Audio Decoder,0x03680001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
DV Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,qdv.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Video Mixing Renderer 9,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Microsoft MPEG-2 Encoder,0x00200000,2,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,6.01.7600.16385
ACM Wrapper,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Video Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
MPEG-2 Video Stream Analyzer,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Line 21 Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,,
Video Port Manager,0x00600000,2,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Video Renderer,0x00400000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
VPS Decoder,0x00200000,0,0,WSTPager.ax,6.06.7600.16385
WM ASF Writer,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,12.00.7600.16385
VBI Surface Allocator,0x00600000,1,1,vbisurf.ax,6.01.7600.16385
File writer,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
iTV Data Sink,0x00600000,1,0,itvdata.dll,6.06.7600.16385
iTV Data Capture filter,0x00600000,1,1,itvdata.dll,6.06.7600.16385
DVD Navigator,0x00200000,0,3,qdvd.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft TV Subtitles Decoder,0x00200001,1,0,MSTVCapn.dll,6.01.7600.16385
Overlay Mixer2,0x00200000,1,1,,
RDP DShow Redirection Filter,0xffffffff,1,0,DShowRdpFilter.dll,
Microsoft MPEG-2 Audio Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,6.01.7600.16385
WST Pager,0x00200000,1,1,WSTPager.ax,6.06.7600.16385
MPEG-2 Demultiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.7600.16385
DV Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,qdv.dll,6.06.7600.16385
SampleGrabber,0x00200000,1,1,qedit.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,qedit.dll,6.06.7600.16385
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x005fffff,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft AC3 Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msac3enc.dll,6.01.7600.16385
StreamBufferSource,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Smart Tee,0x00200000,1,2,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Overlay Mixer,0x00200000,0,0,,
AVI Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
NetBridge,0x00200000,2,0,netbridge.dll,6.01.7600.16385
AVI/WAV File Source,0x00400000,0,2,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Wave Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
MIDI Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Multi-file Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
File stream renderer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Microsoft DTV-DVD Audio Decoder,0x005fffff,1,1,msmpeg2adec.dll,6.01.7140.0000
StreamBufferSink2,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7600.16385
AVI Mux,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Line 21 Decoder 2,0x00600002,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
File Source (URL),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Media Center Extender Encryption Filter,0x00200000,2,2,Mcx2Filter.dll,6.01.7600.16385
AudioRecorder WAV Dest,0x00200000,0,0,WavDest.dll,
AudioRecorder Wave Form,0x00200000,0,0,WavDest.dll,
SoundRecorder Null Renderer,0x00200000,0,0,WavDest.dll,
Infinite Pin Tee Filter,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Enhanced Video Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,evr.dll,6.01.7600.16385
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00200000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.7600.16385
MPEG Video Decoder,0x40000001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490

WDM Streaming Tee/Splitter Devices:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7600.16385

Video Compressors:
WMVideo8 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvxencd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
WMVideo9 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvencod.dll,6.01.7600.16385
MSScreen 9 encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvsencd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
DV Video Encoder,0x00200000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.06.7600.16385
MJPEG Compressor,0x00200000,0,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490

Audio Compressors:
WM Speech Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMSPDMOE.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
WMAudio Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMADMOE.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
IMA ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
PCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Microsoft ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
GSM 6.10,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
CCITT A-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
CCITT u-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
MPEG Layer-3,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490

PBDA CP Filters:
PBDA DTFilter,0x00600000,1,1,CPFilters.dll,6.06.7600.16485
PBDA ETFilter,0x00200000,0,0,CPFilters.dll,6.06.7600.16485
PBDA PTFilter,0x00200000,0,0,CPFilters.dll,6.06.7600.16485

Midi Renderers:
Default MidiOut Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Microsoft GS Wavetable Synth,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490

WDM Streaming Capture Devices:
,0x00000000,0,0,,
,0x00000000,0,0,,
,0x00000000,0,0,,

WDM Streaming Rendering Devices:
Realtek HD Audio front output,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7600.16385
Realtek HD Audio rear output,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7600.16385
Realtek HDA SPDIF Out,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7600.16385

BDA Network Providers:
Microsoft ATSC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft DVBC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft DVBS Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft DVBT Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSNP.ax,6.06.7600.16485

Multi-Instance Capable VBI Codecs:
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.7600.16385

BDA Transport Information Renderers:
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00600000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.7600.16385
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x00600000,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.7600.16385

BDA CP/CA Filters:
Decrypt/Tag,0x00600000,1,1,EncDec.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Encrypt/Tag,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.7600.16385
PTFilter,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.7600.16385
XDS Codec,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.7600.16385

WDM Streaming Communication Transforms:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7600.16385

Audio Renderers:
Speakers (Realtek High Definiti,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Default DirectSound Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Default WaveOut Device,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
DirectSound: Realtek Digital Output (Realtek High Definition Audio),0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
DirectSound: Speakers (Realtek High Definition Audio),0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Realtek Digital Output (Realtek,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490

---------------
EVR Power Information
---------------
Current Setting: {5C67A112-A4C9-483F-B4A7-1D473BECAFDC} (Quality) 
  Quality Flags: 2576
    Enabled:
    Force throttling
    Allow half deinterlace
    Allow scaling
    Decode Power Usage: 100
  Balanced Flags: 1424
    Enabled:
    Force throttling
    Allow batching
    Force half deinterlace
    Force scaling
    Decode Power Usage: 50
  PowerFlags: 1424
    Enabled:
    Force throttling
    Allow batching
    Force half deinterlace
    Force scaling
    Decode Power Usage: 0
```


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Red Alert 3 (uprising)*

Hello and welcome to TSF :wave:

Let me just get this straight, you installing uprising, get lag then when uninstalling both and the just red alert it still lags. It could be a heat issue, and you have a geforce 9100 which are known to overheat.

Heres what you need to do:
Download SIW(link in my sig)
Go to sensors, hardware.
Take your temperatures idle, then when in game for around 10 minutes take your temperatures and post it here. When is the last time you dusted?


----------



## Brispir (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Red Alert 3 (uprising)*

Hey there. Thanks for replying. I've only had this pc for about 3 months, so haven't dusted it. The geforce 9100 overheats a lot? If this is the problem, what do I do about it? When the game failed, the temperature under "Value" in the video card slot (I'm assuming that's what you're looking for) was at 244 degress F (112 C). I turned the game off and it's dropping (at 229 degrees F now). Still above boiling point though. That does sound like a concern, but you think that's it? Why would this happen after installing uprising? If this IS the problem, what do I do? And thanks again btw.

Oh, and I finally did find the drivers, but that didn't fix the issue.


EDIT: Temp dropped down to 224 F. Haven't turned the game back on yet. I wanted to ask does playing the game make the temperature go up? If so, why is that?


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: Red Alert 3 (uprising)*

The reason your temps go up when you play is because the card is being used and it need to get the power which in turn increases heat.

Hope this clears things up,

elvenleader3


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Red Alert 3 (uprising)*

I'm not sure what your talking about, so take a screenshot so where on the same page.

Your card, it's too hot. We have many threads with those chipsets overheating. Go nvidia! I think I'm an ati fanboy now . You can dust your computer. Should help A LOT. You should consider a dedicated GPU. Your gpu is overheating wayyyy to high. Would you be considered in getting a dedicated gpu?


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Red Alert 3 (uprising)*

112 C is a dangerous temperature, your card could blow on that temp
being a built in card means that there is no fan
so you have to get an extra fan for your case to blow the heat out
but the best thing to do is to get a dedicated card


----------



## Brispir (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Red Alert 3 (uprising)*

Hey everyone. Thanks for the help. I have replaced my graphics card and everything is running great now. Sorry I couldn't update anyone cause I've been offline for a couple days. Anyways, thanks for the help. The new graphics card is working great (and this one is not overheating). Problem solved.


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: Red Alert 3 (uprising)*

Good to know.

Enjoy your game!

Also, can you mark this thread Solved in the Thread Tools at the top of the page.


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Red Alert 3 (uprising)*

Glad to hear it's solved. May I ask what GPU you put in place? Also, make sure you dust your computer every month!

Once again, Glad to hear it's solved :smile:


----------

